# ext4 filesystem errors in messages log [SOLVED]

## jeanluca

Hi All

When I tried to update portage (with $> emerge --sync) I got:

```
....

media-video/w3cam/

media-video/winki/

media-video/xvid4conf/

media-video/xvideoservicethief/

metadata/

metadata/timestamp

metadata/timestamp.chk

metadata/timestamp.x

rsync: readlink_stat("/metadata/cache/dev-lang/python-2.6.4" (in gentoo-portage)) failed: Stale NFS file handle (116)

metadata/cache/net-misc/

rsync: readlink_stat("/metadata/dtd/timestamp.chk" (in gentoo-portage)) failed: Stale NFS file handle (116)

rsync: readlink_stat("/metadata/glsa/timestamp.chk" (in gentoo-portage)) failed: Stale NFS file handle (116)

metadata/news/

metadata/news/timestamp.chk

net-analyzer/

net-analyzer/arp-sk/

net-analyzer/arping/

net-analyzer/arpoison/

net-analyzer/arptools/

net-analyzer/authforce/

net-analyzer/base/

....

Literal data: 11472 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3303251

File list generation time: 0.072 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 39951

Total bytes received: 3422462

sent 39951 bytes  received 3422462 bytes  4266.68 bytes/sec

total size is 177670310  speedup is 51.31

rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1505) [generator=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

```

dmesg:

```
[1014347.042993] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 282995898 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638421, offset=0

[1014347.044871] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638452, offset=7

[1014347.045802] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 1073741824 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638451, offset=3

[1014347.106999] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1014347.107380] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1014347.110068] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638390, offset=2

[1014347.112571] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 268451840 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638395, offset=4

[1015001.361135] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 4(4) BSS returned, data->length = 649

[1015001.361557] ==>rt_ioctl_siwfreq::SIOCSIWFREQ[cmd=0x8b04] (Channel=1)

[1015164.647640] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 4(4) BSS returned, data->length = 649

[1015164.648171] ==>rt_ioctl_siwfreq::SIOCSIWFREQ[cmd=0x8b04] (Channel=1)

[1015208.891511] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015208.893843] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015208.894147] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015208.939966] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015208.940627] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015209.618713] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015209.619010] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015209.623543] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 1073741824 in inode #3638418

[1015209.624492] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 16777216 in inode #3638419

[1015209.625401] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 282995898 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638421, offset=0

[1015209.626265] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638452, offset=7

[1015209.626808] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 1073741824 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638451, offset=3

[1015209.669199] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015209.669531] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015209.673505] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638390, offset=2

[1015209.676997] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 268451840 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638395, offset=4

[1015233.033278] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015233.035510] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015233.035803] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015233.086111] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015233.086413] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015233.783130] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015233.783417] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015233.785359] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 1073741824 in inode #3638418

[1015233.786000] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 16777216 in inode #3638419

[1015233.786609] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 282995898 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638421, offset=0

[1015233.787154] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638452, offset=7

[1015233.787757] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 1073741824 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638451, offset=3

[1015233.830823] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015233.831110] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015233.833562] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638390, offset=2

[1015233.836089] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 268451840 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638395, offset=4

[1015256.474930] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015256.477497] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015256.477788] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015256.526717] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015256.527024] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015257.214248] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015257.214926] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015257.217150] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 1073741824 in inode #3638418

[1015257.218021] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 16777216 in inode #3638419

[1015257.218539] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 282995898 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638421, offset=0

[1015257.218992] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638452, offset=7

[1015257.219664] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 1073741824 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638451, offset=3

[1015257.261382] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015257.261668] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015257.264321] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638390, offset=2

[1015257.266904] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 268451840 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638395, offset=4

[1015280.039526] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015280.042117] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015280.042645] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015280.082737] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015280.083023] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 2 in inode #3491154

[1015280.776504] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015280.776796] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015280.778961] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 1073741824 in inode #3638418

[1015280.779465] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: bad extended attribute block 16777216 in inode #3638419

[1015280.779902] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 282995898 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638421, offset=0

[1015280.780246] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638452, offset=7

[1015280.780734] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 1073741824 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638451, offset=3

[1015280.825399] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015280.825700] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638433, offset=11

[1015280.828449] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 134217728 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638390, offset=2

[1015280.831085] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_iget: block reference 268451840 >= max (15328018) in inode #3638395, offset=4

[1015563.076880] gzip used greatest stack depth: 4196 bytes left

```

Some time ago I migrated from ext3 to ext4 (no journaling) so maybe it has to do with that. Is this a serious problem ?

cheers

LuCa

UPDATE: During reboot I got into maintenance mode and did

```
$> fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda3
```

Now everything seems to be back to normal  :Smile: Last edited by jeanluca on Wed Dec 09, 2009 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Really nice to see you solved it, might I ask you to append a [SOLVED] tag to the tittle of the post?

----------

